# Sitios para buscar "Reemplazos" de transistores "En Línea"



## gedolaudor

Hola,

Quería compartir un sitio que encontré que nos da equivalencias de transistores, actuales y de antaño!

http://www.reparacionlcd.com/transtandar.php

Espero les sea de utilidad.

Saludos,
G.-


----------



## mcrven

En www.nteinc.com tienen la versión 14 del Quick Cross Reference.
Es gratuito y funciona en Win y en Linux bajo WINE.

Saludos:


----------



## el-rey-julien

sitio para buscar reemplazos,no están todos ,pero ay muchos http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=2N3641
reemplazos del 2N3641 = BC 337A, BC 637, BC 639, 2N3299...3300


----------



## maezca

les dejo otro: http://alltransistors.com
el botones de arrba podes elejir entre bipolares, mosfets y igbts 
y abajo rellenas las caracteristicas del original y te salen toodos los reemplazos


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Muchas Gracias,por los sitios sugeridos,agrego otros:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com
http://www.datasheetarchive.com
http://www.onsemi.com
http://www.allxref.com
http://www.digichip.com/datasheets/cross_reference.php
Caracteristicas ICs.: 
http://www.electronica.ro/audio.shtml
Descripcion ICs.:
http://www.electronicageneral.com/familia/cint2.html
Equivalencias SMD:
http://www.reparacionlcd.com/equismd.php


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.advancedsemiconductor.com/transistors/TRW/TRW.shtml


----------



## seaarg

Mas sobre el tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/busqueda-parametrica-transistores-83086/


----------



## FailSafe

Hola, acabo de crear una web http://www.info-transistor.info la cual es útil para buscar reemplazos o los detalles de un transistor en particular, más adelante habilitaré lo mismo para mosfets e igbts, pero de momento eso es lo que hay, espero que os sea útil!


----------



## seaarg

FailSafe aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/341326/ _tenes un CSV adjunto que utilice yo para hacer la base de datos de aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/busqueda-parametrica-transistores-83086/ (ya cayo el dominio por falta de uso) quiza te sirva para adicionar a tu base de datos

Una sugerencia: en el buscador veo que usas los parametros MAX, cuando a mi parecer, es mas util buscar el MIN. Ejemplo: Yo busco un transistor que aguante AL MENOS 5A, no me interesa demasiado el maximo sino el minimo en ese caso.


----------



## FailSafe

Página acabada por ahora, lo ultimo ultimisimo es poder sacar el codigo phpbb para sacar la info de cualquier transistor/mosfet/igbt al foro 

Ejemplo:





Que lo disfruteis!!!


----------



## Arsenic

Aquí les dejo otra, bastante completa (además, pueden consultar sobre reemplazos de through hole a smd o viceversa, basta con colocar el nombre del encapsulado deseado):

http://alltransistors.com/es/transistor.php

Algunos de ellos hasta tienen su respectivo datasheet u hoja de datos.


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli

Hola monada, encontré un buscador de reemplazo de componentes online que me resulto muy útil. Se las comparto (No se si ya esta posteada o no), espero que les sirva. Saludos!

http://www.daselec.com.ar/buscadores-reemplazos-componentes-electronicos.htm ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Abajo de todo tiene un buscador  :

http://www.hallelectronics.com/cross/cross_desc.php3?desc=&action=sort&orderField=description


----------

